# I can't identify this lens.  Can you?



## jastang (Jan 18, 2007)

I found a zoom lens that is in really good shape at a thrift store for 10 bucks.  It's an 80/205mm zoom lens and is apparently made by "Kenlock-Mctor". (It also has a number on around the rim of the lens: 808574) 

I am a beginning photography student and I thought I would pick it up just to have one more variable to use when I'm taking snapshots and learning about light, etc.  

This lens doesn't mount to my Nikkon N-70 and I can't find out what other common mounting types there are that it could be.  Unfortunately I don't have a digital camera or I'd post a pic.  I can try to make a sketch of what the flange looks like if someone thinks they can tell me what it is meant to fit.  I think it's obvious that Kenlock is not a big lens manufacturer, but this lens seems to be more substantial and solid than my "Pheonix" and "Aspherical" lenses that came with my camera.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I have a Kenlock filter.  Are you maybe looking at a filter on the front of the lens?

It may be a Canon FD mount, or a Pentax mount...or something else.  It doesn't fit your Nikon, so it's not a Nikon Mount...which probably means it's useless to you.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 18, 2007)

There should be a marking on the camera side, near the lens mount.  Read the markings to us. (i.e. type them)  P/K = Pentax K mount.  There are others.

It is odd that you bought this lens assuming it would fit...


----------



## jastang (Jan 19, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> There should be a marking on the camera side, near the lens mount. Read the markings to us. (i.e. type them) P/K = Pentax K mount. There are others.
> 
> It is odd that you bought this lens assuming it would fit...


 

No, I didn't _assume _it would fit, I _hoped_ it would fit.  And for ten bucks I was willing to take the chance.  I'm sure there are more camera bodies in my future and maybe they won't all be Nikons.

There is no filter on the lens, although it does have a little light shroud that pulls out over the end of the lens.  Any markings around the mount are for optics and don't say anthing about what it should mount to.  I'm going to try to make some sort of representation of what it looks like in Illustrator;  maybe that will help.


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 19, 2007)

Look anything like this?

http://i22.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/82/05/72e8_1.JPG

http://i18.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/82/05/7483_1.JPG


----------



## jastang (Jan 19, 2007)

I found this picture of a Canon FD lens. This is what is most looks like. The only difference would be that the small round "contact" looking thing is on the adjacent side of the flange. I also can't see the length of the tabs. On mine one is longer than the other. But, if it's not this, it must be something very close. I think this is pretty limiting on what kind of camera body I can use.:thumbdown:


----------



## jastang (Jan 19, 2007)

Boltthrower said:


> Look anything like this?
> 
> http://i22.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/82/05/72e8_1.JPG
> 
> http://i18.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/82/05/7483_1.JPG


 

Yes, that looks alot like it, exept it's a 205.  This is going to sound stupid, but the different colored numbers are in the middle of the lens instead of near the base.  (I don't know the technical terms, obviously.)


----------



## seanberry (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you mean by "adjacent" that the contact is on the short vertical side of the mount, as opposed to flat "end"?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

Take it to the local camera store and ask them ....


----------



## digital flower (Jan 20, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Take it to the local camera store and ask them ....



They will probably tell you to look it up on the Internet. :er:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

ah but if you insist they have a rack of camera bodies they can try it on.  All you have to say is, "I'm thinking about buying a camera one that fits this lens lol.


----------

